# Optimus Ride will offer robot taxi rides in Virginia later this year



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Boston-based self-driving startup Optimus Ride said on Thursday that it will provide rides in its golf cart-sized vehicles to tenants of a $1.4 billion mixed-use development project in Reston, Virginia, starting later this year. It will be a very modest deployment of the technology - three vehicles on a fixed loop to and from the parking facility - but it underscores the need for self-driving car operators to rein in their ambitions before going public.

https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/7/1...f-driving-cars-robot-taxi-brookfield-virginia
@Single Malt @BigBadJohn @tohunt4me


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah, and later this year when it doesn't roll out they'll be saying next year instead. And the same thing next year, and the same thing the following year. 

As has been the case for the last few years with ANY sdc. No SDC service has ever rolled out and none will.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Yeah, and later this year when it doesn't roll out they'l
> l be saying next year instead. And the same thing next year, and the same thing the following year.
> 
> As has been the case for the last few years with ANY sdc. No SDC service has ever rolled out and none will.


Tomato Greg, u and ur other multiple accounts @iheartuber & @goneubering are too emotional with hate & disdain, hell bent to defend an industry that has relegated u to the fringes, to be taken seriously

non·ob·jec·tive
/ˌnänəbˈjektiv/
_adjective_

1. 
(of a person or their judgment) influenced by personal feeling or opinions in considering and representing facts.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ECOMCON said:


> Tomato Greg, u and ur other multiple accounts @iheartuber & @goneubering are too emotional with hate & disdain, hell bent to defend an industry that has relegated u to the fringes, to be taken seriously
> 
> non·ob·jec·tive
> /ˌnänəbˈjektiv/
> ...


No hate at all. Just facts. Facts only. No evidence or video ever showing an SDC ever working by itself. Period.

When you got the evidence that SDC's work feel free to post it.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> No hate at all. Just facts. Facts only. No evidence or video ever showing an SDC ever working by itself. Period.
> 
> When you got the evidence that SDC's work feel free to post it.


Tomato, u wouldn't know a "fact" if it bit u in the backside..... ur "facts" are exclusively influenced by personal feeling, direr financials and self medicated opinions.

Unfortunately i, and many others, are dismissive of ur positions on a range of topics which elicit emotional responses from u and ur other account names @iheartuber & @goneubering.
Sorry Greg, but your grade is F. Apologies to ur boss, Monica.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

ECOMCON said:


> Tomato, u wouldn't know a "fact" if it bit u in the backside..... ur "facts" are exclusively influenced by personal feeling, direr financials and self medicated opinions.
> 
> Unfortunately i, and many others, are dismissive of ur positions on a range of topics which elicit emotional responses from u and ur other account names @iheartuber & @goneubering.
> Sorry Greg, but your grade is F. Apologies to ur boss, Monica.


This guy is insane. He's now saying we are him.

Amazing


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

So TH


ECOMCON said:


> Boston-based self-driving startup Optimus Ride said on Thursday that it will provide rides in its golf cart-sized vehicles to tenants of a $1.4 billion mixed-use development project in Reston, Virginia, starting later this year. It will be a very modest deployment of the technology - three vehicles on a fixed loop to and from the parking facility - but it underscores the need for self-driving car operators to rein in their ambitions before going public.
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/7/1...f-driving-cars-robot-taxi-brookfield-virginia
> @Single Malt @BigBadJohn @tohunt4me


THATS WHAT " OPTIMUS UBER " HAS BEEN UP TO !!!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> So TH
> 
> THATS WHAT " OPTIMUS UBER " HAS BEEN UP TO !!!


Yeah tomato FYI a REAL genius poster by the name of "Optimus Uber" used to post on UP in the early days. He was long gone by the time you showed up

He was a great guy

Everybody loved him


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> So TH
> 
> THATS WHAT " OPTIMUS UBER " HAS BEEN UP TO !!!


He can also transform into a Prius ready for rider requests WITH!.....
bottled water & individually wrapped after 8 Dinner mints


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

U.P. - where the uniformed go to remain uninformed.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> U.P. - where the uniformed go to remain uninformed.


You don't like it? Leave


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

SOP Intro of New Tech in Society Campaign:

A. Steady and Slow proliferation of SDC
B. Folks will increasingly become familiar with the sight
C. others will tell of wonderful experience, Free Rides & Lower fares (v. Asperger smelly human operator) 
D. interested, they'll try it.... and like it
E. be4 u know it
SDC are everywhere

Time Tide and Technology wait for No Man (not even the multi personality accounts of @iheartuber @goneubering @uberdriverfornow sponsored by Tomato Greg)


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> This guy is insane. He's now saying we are him.
> 
> Amazing


He's lost all the arguments so now he just throws Tomato paste at the wall and hope some of it sticks.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

goneubering said:


> He's lost all the arguments so now he just throws Tomato paste at the wall and hope some of it sticks.


I have never "argued" anything.
I post studies,reports and articles

While you
React from emotional excess and outburst.
You've been ignored because of ur INABILITY to be O B J E C T I V E

A mind is a terrible thing to waste

Time Tide and Technology wait for No @goneubering
No @iheartuber 
No @uberdriverfornow


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> U.P. - where the uniformed go to remain uninformed.


A kind of naysayer safe space if you will.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Time Tide and Technology wait for No @goneubering
No @iheartuber
No @uberdriverfornow


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> A kind of naysayer safe space if you will.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Single Malt said:


>


Keep Evil Reality away !


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Bye bye breakfast


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/self-driving-cars-are-a-fraud.306087/


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

ECOMCON said:


> Boston-based self-driving startup Optimus Ride said on Thursday that it will provide rides in its golf cart-sized vehicles to tenants of a $1.4 billion mixed-use development project in Reston, Virginia, starting later this year. It will be a very modest deployment of the technology - three vehicles on a fixed loop to and from the parking facility - but it underscores the need for self-driving car operators to rein in their ambitions before going public.
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/7/1...f-driving-cars-robot-taxi-brookfield-virginia
> @Single Malt @BigBadJohn @tohunt4me


Even if that goofy looking "thing" was not self-driving, I'd never step into such an unsafe-looking puny death trap! :biggrin:


ECOMCON said:


> He can also transform into a Prius ready for rider requests WITH!.....
> bottled water & individually wrapped after 8 Dinner mints


Must have trade dress!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

We'll try to simplify the concept for the technology scaredy-cats


----------

